# Bullying



## Agoutigoo (Nov 8, 2013)

one of my younger does has started to bully my elderly lilac doe. Previously these mice got along perfectly but there has been a lot of screaming, chasing and fur pulling this afternoon. Is this just a shift in the hierarchy? or are they just picking her because she is quite old and frail? I'm going to separate her and her other elderly companion into another cage for now, as its not fair for her to be so stressed at her age.


----------



## MythsNTails (May 2, 2013)

Some mice really are just bullies and seem to like hurting weaker cagemates. If your older girl is too frail to defend herself I think keeping them separated is a great idea. That said it is possible something was just making the younger girl grumpy that day. I tend to keep mother-daughter groups or same-age groups with my does and haven't had to separate due to age-related issues yet.


----------



## Phil (Mar 22, 2014)

I have one mouse who as started to bully the others, I think I am going to separate him


----------

